# New pictures of my girls



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey just some updated pics of my girls, LittleLucy and Misty. They are about 10 months old now.


----------



## Caitlyn3409 (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh my god I love the grass skirt! lol
I used to make my rats wear hats and necklaces.
Verrrry Cute rats! =)


----------

